

Can this be real? All-you-can-fly subscription, skip TSA, very inexpensive? - lkrubner
http://planered.com/p9qt6

======
lkrubner
I've searched TechCrunch and news.ycombinator.com and Slashdot and no one has
mentioned this. I'm curious if this is for real? Seems like if someone was
making such an offer, there would be some news about it?

